# Santa Cruz Juliana Geometry



## jski (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find the specs/geometry for a Small 2012 Santa Cruz Juliana? I tried their website and bikepedia to no avail.


----------



## slowpok92 (Jun 26, 2007)

2012 Santa Cruz Juliana R xc Bike - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bikes - Vital MTB

They have it there. where it has sizes there is a button to view geometry


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

They don't list a2c...

The HA has remained the same in the geocharts, but somewhere around 2011 or 2012 SC started spec'ing the Juliana/Superlight with a 120 fork (instead of the original 100).

I've got a NIB 2013 Juliana 3.3 (tapered head tube) and I'm trying to figure out which a2c length it is designed around.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Email Santa Cruz' tech support with any questions. They're great!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe the '12 SC Juliana is the same as the Juliana Origin now. 
Juliana Bicycles | The Original Women's Mountain Bike


----------

